# 3 In 1 Machine Discussion



## Skyloran (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi, I am new to this web site.  I didn't notice a search function so I will just ask a question.  Is there a forum or group on this web site that holds discussions on 3 in 1 machines?  I need to do some trouble shooting and a member of this web site said there might be people with experience using the 3 in 1 machines here.
cheers Sky


----------



## David S (Jun 24, 2016)

Welcome Sky,
Yes there are all sorts of good stuff on this site.  Since I am not sure what view you are using I will include this link that may get you started.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/smithy-shopmaster-grizzly-other-3-in-1-machines.206/

Good luck

David


----------



## Skyloran (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you sir, I appreciate the direction.  Just so I am aware, is there a search function on these forums?  Cheers Sky


----------



## Skyloran (Jun 24, 2016)

David S said:


> Welcome Sky,
> Yes there are all sorts of good stuff on this site.  Since I am not sure what view you are using I will include this link that may get you started.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/smithy-shopmaster-grizzly-other-3-in-1-machines.206/
> ...


----------



## extropic (Jun 24, 2016)

Top of the page. White box in blue background. Reads "Search . . ."


----------



## Skyloran (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi David, I just looked up the 3 in 1 machine website you mentioned and got an education since I didn't realize that there is more than one type of 3 and 1 machine.   Mine is a TIG, ARC welder and plasma cutter.  It is also called a 3 in 1 machine by the people that sell them on ebay for example.  These are the people I need to contact.  I really appreicat your help and I am now aware of the double meaning.  As a side note I am also happy to see the CNC forum listing.  Something I would like to do one of these days.
Cheers Sky


----------



## Skyloran (Jun 24, 2016)

extropic said:


> Top of the page. White box in blue background. Reads "Search . . ."



I found it.  I knew it had to be there someplace but missed it with the white font against the light blue on my screen.  Thanks
Sky


----------



## dlane (Jun 24, 2016)

3-1 ,thought was a mill, lathe, Dp , ok , adding metal is different than removing it, 
Separate Miller machines work for me


----------

